# How to Haunt Your House...



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice haunt ideas...









They have a website with ideas & books available.... check it out and they also have a Hack Lab with a few free tutorials.

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Never saw this before. Thanks for sharing. Love the (rather whimsical) face on the tombstone that appears at 1:04 in the 2006 video!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours;bt2805 said:


> Never saw this before. Thanks for sharing. Love the (rather whimsical) face on the tombstone that appears at 1:04 in the 2006 video!


The face is pretty neat! I thought they did a fantastic job....glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Agreed. Every aspect of their haunt is beautifully designed and well executed.


----------

